# برنامج رسم مواسير الحريق الجديد



## ثروت313 (20 مايو 2017)

سلامات

أقدم لاعضاء المنتدى الكرام البرنامج الجديد لرسم مواسير الحريق و الذي أعتبره كل ما جربه بأن الافضل على الاطلاق و على كل حال بالتجربه خير برهان .

أتمنى سماع رأي الأعضاء الكرام بالبرنامج.

https://autolispprograms.wordpress.com/fire-fighting-pipe/

تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## ابن العميد (14 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (15 أكتوبر 2017)

البرنامج جميل جدا
مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## ثروت313 (8 يناير 2019)

تحياتي للجميع ...


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (31 يناير 2021)

thanks


----------

